# What is an accessory and why do I need one (or three)?



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

So I've browsed around here a bit... and I'm wondering... do I need any of this stuff?  

skins - I get it... this is both the personalization effort, but also keeps the grime that's inevitable mostly off the device.  So that I get...

oberon covers - what's this for?  And after that, why oberon, why not amazon?  I see everybody here raving about the oberon covers, just curious what the big draw is.  EDIT - just looked up the price for curiosity... $75... WTH?

borsa bags - I'm VERY confused by this... is this a bag specifically for JUST the kindle?  And many people have posted they have more than one... is this like many girls and their fetish with shoes?  I mean, I'm definitely a girl and all, but I don't understanding having more than one...

Is somebody going to chastise me when and if ever we meet in public with our kindles for having my kindle parade around nekkid?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The Resident Enablers will descend on you shortly, so let me just get my two cents in here...

An Oberon, OR something else that serves the same purpose, is a necessity if you're going to transport your Kindle anyplace inside a purse or tote bag.  If you have a laptop, it folds together so that the screen is protected.  The K doesn't have that, and so you have to keep the screen safe some other way.  Also, the K is much thinner than a laptop, so it's more fragile too.  It would probably work just fine if you put it into a bubble-wrap envelope.  But if you use an item every day, the aesthetics may matter as well.  There's no denying that the Oberons are beautifully made, though from what I'm reading none of the others are really bad either; it's just a question of personal preference regarding the different styles and options.

A BB bag is probably more of a decorative luxury.  You could just as easily use an existing purse, tote bag, or briefcase.  Many people love them (and I just got mine on Saturday), but when you come right down to it they're not a safety necessity in the way that a sturdy cover is.

I had the same question about whether any of this was really necessary just a few weeks ago, so I understand how you feel.  I chose to accessorize, but many people here have said that they didn't.  You just don't hear as much from them because they're not trying to enable the others.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Shadowraven said:


> So I've browsed around here a bit... and I'm wondering... do I need any of this stuff?
> 
> skins - I get it... this is both the personalization effort, but also keeps the grime that's inevitable mostly off the device. So that I get...
> 
> ...


You're right about the skins - I didn't particularly want one until one day...I did. The everything got a skin - my phone, my iPod, my netbook....and I'm thinking about getting a different one for my Kindle.

The Oberon covers are pricey, but they're also gorgeous (and real leather vs pleather). It took me awhile to bite the bullet (I loved my M-edge red leather cover for my Kindle) but ultimately I did and I truly love it. And my husband likes the red M-edge (he didn't much care for the Oberon cover - I offered it to him first).

The bags I'm not tempted by - I thought I'd like something to protect my Kindle in my purse (things can still get into the USB & other ports) so picked up an inexpensive cover (actually a cover for a Lightwedge booklight) - but I found it was more trouble than it was worth. So no bag for me.

Nekkid Kindles read just as well as ones in fancy clothes - although I must say some have said the contrast between page & print seems enhanced by a dark skin.....so far this is still America and you can dress your Kindle up or down as much as you want.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Shadowraven said:


> So I've browsed around here a bit... and I'm wondering... do I need any of this stuff?


Need it? Probably not but how many of us actually *needed* a Kindle? 

It is fun to get accessories for your Kindle, to make it look spiffy and to protect it. You can do the same thing just as easily with other items.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

What Susan and Meemo said.

With my first Kindle, I knew I needed a cover and the crummy cover it came with got set aside instantly. First I got a red M-edge, then a brown one when they went on sale. I thought I was set for life. Then I got selected to beta-test the Oberon (I got the Hokusai wave) and instantly fell in love. I gave away the M-edge and once again, thought I was set for life. 

Then people started talking about skins. At that point, my K1 was 6 months old and starting to look a little grubby. So I ordered up a skin and voila! It looked like new. Once you have a skin on your Kindle, I think you get used to it having a little more flair -- I know I did. Now I think plain white Kindles look...dull. 

My K2 arrived in February and I had a skin on that as fast as I could order it and also had it encased in a purple Roof of Heaven cover. Gorgeous! I had to replace my K2 two weeks ago (the cover popped open) so I got to pick a different skin but still have the ROH.

I sat next to a man on a plane last month who was reading on a bare, nekkid K2....the poor thing looked like it was shivering....LOL. But the owner seemed happy, so whatever.

The bags? No appeal for me. I want to be able to pull my Kindle out and start reading, not be fussing with something else. I carry a purse that it fits in and that is usually where it is, if it's not next to me on the table or in my hand for reading.

L


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

My Kindle has no skin, no Oberon cover, and no Borsa bag. However I did read the Accessory threads quite a bit during the long wait for my Kindle and still read them occasionally. I used the information to determine what I wanted in a sturdy and easy to use cover to protect my Kindle as well as what to look for in a purse that would fit my needs. As a result, I purchased a purse at K-Mart that I love and I made a Kindle cover and purse pockets that work great for me from materials from Michael's and Jo-Ann craft stores. When necessary I can easily move my Kindle and important purse contents between my purse and my laptop bag.

What is important is that your Kindle is protected while staying easy to use for you. I doubt that if someone from KindleBoards sees me with my Kindle in its $8 cover that they will chastise me.    Instead, they will know that I had more money to spend on books.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Annalog said:


> What is important is that your Kindle is protected while staying easy to use for you. I doubt that if someone from KindleBoards sees me with my Kindle in its $8 cover that they will chastise me.  Instead, they will know that I had more money to spend on books.


I am waiting to see the Origami cover you make for your Kindle. I know you can do it...I saw the picture of your Halloween costume. 

L


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> I am waiting to see the Origami cover you make for your Kindle. I know you can do it...I saw the picture of your Halloween costume.
> 
> L


I haven't started on the Origami cover yet.  Unfortunately I have been away from home too much of the time to focus on Origami. Thanks for reminding me as it would be great to have an Origami cover before the OrigamiUSA convention at the end of June. For the first three origami conventions I attended, I made an origami item to wear. Maybe this time I should make something for my Kindle to wear instead.  Also, I need to start working on getting my origami documents converted to be on my Kindle as well.

I was surprised at how well my first cover is working. It is an inexpensive journal cover with a sewn insert to hold the Kindle. I had thought it was just going to be temporary.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

I knew I'd need a case, otherwise the Kindle was never going to get to leave the house. I looked at all the options, and decided on the Oberon for two reasons: I'd had journals from them in the past, so I knew they weren't going to be "cheap," and poorly made. Second, the Kindle takes away a lot of the tactile pleasure of reading. The tooled leather brings it right back. They just plain feel good to hold.

As for the skin, that was purely because the stark white of the Kindle actually distracted me from the "page." I bought a dark skin to make the screen "pop" a little better.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I had a red M-edge cover and loved it -- then a Strange Dog -- loved it too -- then a green M-edge -- all because I thought the Oberon was too expensive.  Well I have my Oberon Butterfly and cannot imagine any other cover for my Kindle.  It is so beautiful, feels wonderful, and protects my Kindle.

Personally, I kinda like nekkid Kindles, I just don't think it is too practical.


----------



## Shadowraven (May 7, 2009)

Meemo said:


> contrast between page & print seems enhanced by a dark skin.....





akjak said:


> As for the skin, that was purely because the stark white of the Kindle actually distracted me from the "page." I bought a dark skin to make the screen "pop" a little better.


This is a good reason to get one after reading mine for a week and popping in and out of this forum. When I first read my kindle I didn't know HOW I was going to get used to it, that white was almost too blinding. But then I just got used to it. Since I already have glasses I do worry about my eyes. If I did get a skin it would definitely be dark and not busy. So many of the skins I browsed through had eye-boggling designs.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

> So many of the skins I browsed through had eye-boggling designs.


Yeah, I thought that too. What helped me was to actually click on some of the designs, to see them without all the others "crowding" around it. Also keep in mind that a lot of the designs that look "busy," might only look that way on the *back*. Look closely at how they look on the front of the Kindle, and some of the more eye-boggle ones aren't so bad.

Good options from DecalGirl:

Solid State Black
Orient (my personal choice)
Mount Doom
Quest (which will be my next purchase)
Carbon

_p.s. Use the link at the top of the forums, and KB gets a kickback!_


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Shadowraven said:


> skins - I get it... this is both the personalization effort, but also keeps the grime that's inevitable mostly off the device. So that I get...


Yup, also helps scratch protect.



Shadowraven said:


> oberon covers - what's this for? And after that, why oberon, why not amazon? I see everybody here raving about the oberon covers, just curious what the big draw is. EDIT - just looked up the price for curiosity... $75... WTH?


Handmade here in the USA with thick very protective leather. The bit of extra material around the edges helps protect the Kindle from getting damaged (especially when it lands on a corner) when the Kindle is dropped - I've dropped mine twice in my Oberon cover and my Kindle has no damage at all. Besides, they are beautiful. Try watching the video demonstration of the Oberon Design's cover, it will explain some of the advantages to this cover.



Shadowraven said:


> borsa bags - I'm VERY confused by this... is this a bag specifically for JUST the kindle?


Love my BorsaBella bag, and it is the only bag my boyfriend carries. He keeps his Kindle and his SansaView in the bag and carries them all over in it. It's a very functional bag. Mine is Poppin' Spring, my boyfriend's is basic black.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

My husband says that I treat Tyrella as if she were sentient.  And so I have to adorn her and make her pretty to reflect her power. 

Don't ask, he always says things that I have never heard any living human say before...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

We're just trying in our modest ways to help the ailing U.S. economy.

Seriously, though, I used my K1 naked for the first 2 months and then bought a green M-Edge when they went on sale after K2 was released.  I did buy a waterfield sleeve case for protection of the naked kindle but couldn't use it with the M-Edge.  I bought the M-Edge because after I bought a booklight that Amazon advertised as fitting the kindle, I discovered that the light didn't fit the kindle well but that it fits on the case.

I bought a decalgirl skin (starburst spring) only after reading about it and seeing pictures in kindleboards.  I had used my kindle for 5 months without it an it NEVER ever got dirt or fingerprints on it.  I keep my hands clean anyway.  It's just for fun -- a nice cheap way to accessorize the kindle.  It's not protective either, since it doesn't cover the screen.

I have two Borsa Bella bags (got the lord of the greens travel bag today) just because I like them, although the first one protects my K1 when I keep it in my purse or tote bag.  I suppose the enablers played a role in it too.  

I'm still resisting the lure of the Oberon case, at least until I see what other colors they come up with.  I'm currently admiring the green dragon fly pond, but have changed my mind so many times.  To be smart and practical, I may wait until I get a job.


----------



## reemixx (May 12, 2009)

Not being much of a girly-girl, I've never found it necessary to accessorise everything I own. That said, I usually cover the basics for my electronic gadgets (of which I own a fair few, being the geek that I am), such as covers and cases and what-have-you.

I'll generally choose accessories that carry out their function well, but also have good design, and both of those qualities have to be in equal amounts. So, if something looks absolutely stunning but doesn't do what it's supposed to do, or vice versa, I'm not interested. I'll also only buy what I need to buy to protect/accessorise whatever it is, and then I'm done for pretty much the lifetime of the device (or for as long as I'm using it, at least).

Unfortunately, that often means I'll spend a good long while finding the *perfect accessory for whatever it is I'm buying it for. On the other hand, at least I know exactly what to expect when I receive it.

Fortunately these forums exist and they're full of useful information from all of you, so even though I haven't received my Kindle yet, I know exactly what I'll need to make it look good and protect it for everyday use. I've already bought a DecalGirl skin and will eventually buy an Oberon case as they look extremely protective and visually stunning. Then, I can confidently say I'm done.

So, just to make a point out of all this rambling, I don't believe there's _anything_ you absolutely _need_ to buy, nor should you feel you need to own a certain something just because everyone else does. Work out what it is you personally want - either more protection for your device during travel, or just to make it look a little less dull - and stick with that. Keeps you satisfied and saves you money.

* does not exist, but I'll use it for lack of a better term


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

If you don't accessorize at all, I recommend putting it in a big baggy before sticking it in your tote bag or purse.  I did this with my K1 and case it came in to protect it from pens and other purse stuff.  Also I have to protect it from rain even if it's in a tote, because here the rain goes right through almost any purse or tote bag when I'm out.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

The only accessory I would say you NEED to have, is a Ziploc bag.  For protection, in the bath, at the beach, or if you read outside on those extremely windy days in Palmdale, (it would keep out the dirt).  I have a basic skin, I found the white too bright, the Amazon cover is perfect for me, its basic, and low key.  The only reason I bought her a bag, was because I have never carried a purse, and don't want to.  My bag was $10.00 at target, and is just a plain over the shoulder that is the perfect size (for me).  I don't need room for all the extra junk.  So it really is up to you and your preferences,  These guys are just really good at helping you justify to yourself, why you need fill in the blank.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I had never heard of the idea that the white kindle was too bright until I started reading Kindleboards.

Wasn't that clever for the accessories industry that Amazon made it white rather than black?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I agree with others who have said that there is something to be said for the tactile richness of the Oberon cover. It's stunningly beautiful, and the hand-tooled design and the smell of the leather adds a lot to the experience of using my Kindle. I think the leather aspect is reminiscent of some of my favorite leather-bound books, and now I get that same feeling whenever I read a book on my Kindle. Sometimes, I find myself gazing appreciatively at the cover, knowing that someone handmade it just for me. 

I have the same type of appreciation of the few Longaberger baskets that I own. There's just something wonderful about things that are made with pride, and, in the case of the baskets, signed lovingly by their creators. 

As for the skin that I applied to my Kindle, I love the smoothness of it, as well as the beautiful photograph on it. (Can you tell that I'm a very tactile person??) Personally, I know that I'd be a bit obsessed with even slight amounts of grime and fingerprints that would be bound to show up on my Kindle were it not covered with a skin.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

^^I love Longaberger baskets.  
deb


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

ricky said:


> My husband says that I treat Tyrella as if she were sentient. And so I have to adorn her and make her pretty to reflect her power.
> 
> Don't ask, he always says things that I have never heard any living human say before...


That's hysterical! Does he make up his own words too? My friend Lynette does, & she has to explain their meaning to me sometimes!!
kjn


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

accessories are the fun part


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

I must agree with you Martha. You cant help to accessorize your Kindle.


----------



## MTscribe (Apr 7, 2009)

In the beginning...I was truly caught up in the hype of accessories.  Despite being a woman, I have never been into a large selection of purses or shoes.  The only thing I seem to obsess over is technology itself.  I ordered a sleeve for my K2 when I ordered the K2 itself.  I considered a fancy cover, but realized that I could spend that money on books.  I am pretty much at home most of the time (work from home, etc.) so traveling with my K2 is not a common event.  Now if we're talking skins, that is my weakness.  I had no desire for one at first, but then saw how my K2 could be MY K2 with a simple skin and so I ordered one.  I have several that I want so will probably order a new one every now and then.  I love how it protects the white plastic from grime and scratches and it doesn't seem to slide around as much when propped up on my legs while reading in bed.


----------



## sparkybish (May 14, 2009)

I guess fancy kindle covers are much like fancy purses.  Some want them, some don't, some prefer a different asthetic, some covet but can't afford.  I'm crafty, so I make my own, but covet the Oberon covers I can't afford.  I will probably get one of the Oberon covers as a birthday gift for myself.


----------

